# crypt id



## fleshgear (Aug 9, 2009)

i have a few that i am unsure of

this first one is about 4 inches high, been growing in my tank for about a year i think.









underside of leaf









top of leaf









second plant, stays small about 2-3 inches high max. leaf itself is only about 1 inch long and 1/4 to 3/8 wide. looks similar to parva, but larger
also trying to figure out what the other plant in the pic is, the bushy one on the right










same plant just zoomed out a little









thrid plant, is about 12 inches high leaf is about 3- 4 inches long. has a long stem as you can see, bright green
the one in the front is the one i am trying to figure out, the one in the back is an E. Ozelot


----------

